# Will HTV Work on Velvet material?



## deceased10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello I am a ring maker and would like to package the rings I make in a Velvet drawstring pouch that has my Logo on it. I was wondering if HTV would stick to Velvet material or not?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You won't have any issues with the vinyl. You may have issues with the furry hairs of the velvet permanently compressing from the heat and pressure of the press.

Worth a test.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

If you don't need color, how 'bout laser etching?


----------

